# Happy Birthday TranZ4MR



## Semper Fidelis

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 08-23-2009:

-TranZ4MR (born in 1968, Age: 41)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Repre5entYHWH

Happy Birthday

i guess women can't conceal their age on this site eh?


----------



## Hungus

Now now Rich, never tell a ladies age!

Happy Birthday Sarah


----------



## TimV

It's OK, since Sarah doesn't look her age, but has all the benefits of her chronological maturity.


----------



## Piano Hero

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Wayne

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Idelette

_Happy Birthday Sarah!!!!!_ 
Here's a teddy hug for you.....I know how much you _LOVE_ them!


----------



## Augusta

Happy Birthday Sarah!!!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Theognome

TranZ4MRs- Birthdays in disguise!

Theognome


----------



## jlynn

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## AThornquist

Happy birthday!


----------



## Herald

Sarah, happy birthday.


----------



## Simply_Nikki

Happy Happy Birthday from all of us to you
We wish it was our birthday so we could party too, Hey!


----------



## Rangerus

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Quickened

Happy B day Sarah!


----------



## Theoretical

Happy Birthday!


----------



## LawrenceU

Happy Birthday, Sarah!


----------



## ewenlin

Happy birthday, Sarah!


----------



## Pilgrim72

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Michael Doyle

Happy Birthday Sarah


----------



## Ivan

Happy Birthday, kiddo!


----------



## Baptist-1689er

Happy Birthday, Sarah!


----------



## BobVigneault

A very Happy Birthday Sarah!


----------



## toddpedlar




----------



## OPC'n

Awwww! What a great surprise to wake up to!!! I love you guys!! And, Todd, I actually got what you were "saying"! Looks like I'm going to have a clear headed day today!!! 

-----Added 8/23/2009 at 08:57:41 EST-----

Thought we had more than 21 thank you's so I owe some to some of you!


----------



## Houchens

Happy Birthday...birthday Blessings to you!!!


----------



## baron

Happy Birthday Sarah may you have many more.


----------



## Jesus is my friend

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Hamalas

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Marrow Man

Happy birthday, Sarah!


----------



## ChristianTrader

Happy Birthday!


----------



## greenbaggins

Happy birthday, dear sister.


----------



## Berean

*Happy Birthday, Sarah! *


----------

